# Hips turning too fast?



## m10johnson (Apr 4, 2012)

I think I have found a big problem in my golf swing.

I believe that my hips rotate too quickly before my upper body and shoulders, leaving my arms behind, causing the occasional slice.

Does this sound logical?


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 4, 2012)

very, its what I do when I go after one especially off the tee. Not sure what the cure is, I am working on weight shift/hip turn at the mo by initialising the downswing with a slight bump of the hips. Tempo is key I think


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 4, 2012)

I've been working on a one plane swing (Plane Truth - Jim Hardy) and to be honest my hips can't clear quick enough with this. Great for me as I always had a quck hip movement but it was a slide. Now I'm turning I'm compressing so much better and hittign it really well. I can't quite translate ball striking into scoring but its coming


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 4, 2012)

A fast hip turn is one of the fundamentals of a powerful swing BUT you have to make sure your hips are turning and NOT sliding. It is easy to mistake one for the other. If your downswing is starting with your hips sliding forward then you will get ahead of the ball and thats when everything has to play catchup leading to either a slice or a pull (depending on whether your hands catch up or not). If your hips are turning correctly you shouldn't have too many problems getting the club back to the ball whilst travelling down the target line. 

Remember the correct sequence for the downswing.......hips then shoulders then arms.


----------



## nil1121 (Apr 5, 2012)

My son suffers from this a little, on his practice swings he brings his arms down first until elbow tucked in on side than turns his hips, seems to help him as gives a feeling of bringing the arms down first.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 5, 2012)

m10johnson said:



			I think I have found a big problem in my golf swing.

I believe that my hips rotate too quickly before my upper body and shoulders, leaving my arms behind, causing the occasional slice.

Does this sound logical?
		
Click to expand...

I know the books say the down swing starts from the 'ground up' but if your over doing it, this might help.....
Try practicing by swinging with the arms ONLY.
No lower body movement 
You will feel your lower half wanting to drive but hold it back.
Then gradually let the turn happen a little at a time.
This will help you feel the arms and body working at the same time

[video=youtube;eU9UNUqOUhU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eU9UNUqOUhU&amp;list=UUFeb2vdftHQESr49G8ZorhQ&amp;  index=2&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## pendodave (Apr 5, 2012)

is there a difference between a hip 'bump' and a hip 'slide' ?

Maybe my understanding is incorrect, but don't they both involve moving the hips towards the target rather than rotating ? All the discussion suggests that one is good, and the other bad, but I'm really not sure how I can tell which I'm doing...


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 5, 2012)

If your hips outrace your upper body you will have your right hip in the way of your right elbow, this will create the classic fault of your arms becoming stuck behind you, creating big pushes or over the top compensations. (Tiger knows all about this)

You need to allow your right elbow to have time to drop infront of the right hip, then the left hip can rotate and clear so that you have a nice big pocket to release the arms and club into.


----------

